# Time Flies



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

I was looking at photos of Junior and I can't believe how the time has flown since we first met him sixteen months ago.  He has grown up so much in that time, he is now a proper little boy rather than a baby.  We've haven't sorted out the potty training yet but he chats away nineteen to the dozen and seems more like me and DH every day.

Nats used a phrase in the other thread about Snugs along the lines of "I can't believe I'd love him so much so quickly" but it's true.  These children completely fill our lives and it's like they've been with us forever.

How about you other Mums, especially the new ones, do you feel the same, has time flown for you since your children arrived?

Cindy


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Cindy

I know this feeling so well.  A girl at work who had her baby about 4 months before I went off came to see me this week as she is coming back after a career break.  The last time I saw her she was heavily pregnant and there she was with a two year old running round my office!!  She then asked me how my little ones were and then I realised they are not so little anymore.

I got the photos out not so long back that we were sent when we found out about them and youngest was just a baby, so hard t believe looking at her now.  Then next year eldest starts school, its so scary.

Karen x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Well.............imagine having a 13 year old boy and trying to remember what a sweet little boy he was when he came to live with us!  (DS - was nearly 4)

Gone is his little squeaky voice and small chubby hands and now we have a high pitched voice that dips and goes deeper and his hands and feet are like shovels!!

DD is fast approaching 6 and she was a small baby when we got her and I look at her now & she is the tallest in her class and has grown so tall, slim and beautiful but I would say that wouldn't I!!

Time does fly and its when you look back at photos you realise how small they were and how lucky we've all been.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

I Know totally how you feel,

Where have the past 14 months gone? Yet in another way i cant remember life with out our little man. He was a cute chubby baby when he came home and now is an active 2 year old!! 

I love being a mummy.

PBMxxxx


----------

